# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Oracle Apex : droits d'Access sur une rgion

## MarwanB

Salem,
Jai observ que les oprations d'insertion des mises  jours et des suppressions pour les interactives-grid peuvent traites, alors que pour les panneaux (un seul enregistrement ) sont inexistantes .Es ce qu'il y a une solution pour cela ?
Merci.

----------

